# looking for a good 30-40 mile san diego loop



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

anyone have a good 30-40 mile route in the san diego area. i'm from the mission valley area but i don't know may good rides in the area.-thanks


----------



## ovalmasterofmydomain (Feb 3, 2004)

blurry said:


> anyone have a good 30-40 mile route in the san diego area. i'm from the mission valley area but i don't know may good rides in the area.-thanks


Most of my routes are in the northern part of the county, so they won't help you much. But a good place to start is to order a free map from this website:
http://www.ridelink.org/online_orderform.html - It shows the bike routes/lanes/etc. in San Diego County.


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*What he said...*

Then just explore & tack together your own favorite(s).


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm in PB and go near you a lot.

For me, from PB -> Cabrillo and back with 2 small laps around Fiesta Island is 31 miles.

If I go down Mission, up Friars to Ulrich, rt. on Linda Vista, left on Genesse, top of the Torrey Pines Grade turn around, and then loop back to Mission isjust over 30 miles. You can keep goin past the Grade into Del Mar and extend it as long as you want. That is a nice ride.

Go down Friars, and get to Mission and take La Jolla Blvd north. Pick up the coast highway and go 15-20 miles. Turn around and you have a very nice 30 mile ride. To get to La Jolla Blvd, Ingraham to (lft) Loring, and Loring turns into it at Mission. Lots of options. Del Mar is 13 miles from me, Cardiff is 20, Palomar Airport Rd is 27... double for roud trip. In Mission Valley you could make the coast part of it and Genesse the return.

I think riding around on the Mesa is a little nasty, but there are some good options there.


----------

